# Had My Little Blue Bundle!



## xarlenex

Hey everyone, havent been on in a few days because I had my little boy on the 18th Feb at 20:21, he was 7lb 2oz and absolutely perfect! You all know my contractions started saturday night at 10 past 8, jst thought id let you know this was just after sex with the oh (for all yous impatiently waitin lol) Things slowly progressed and I went to hospital finally when I couldnt take anymore on monday morning at 1am. Coped up until the morning with my tens, then took some gas and air. The examined me and I was 4cm dialated so a got into the birthing pool. (For anyone considering this, PLEASE DO!) I found the birthing pool helped me alot. I was in there for several hours with just gas and air and decided I wanted to give birth in the pool but after breaking my waters they realised he had went poo in me so couldnt go back to the pool. Anyway, after an hour of pushing little Kyle Jay was born at 20:21pm.

I will add pics later, and wanna add thanks to everyone on this forum for the advice given throughout my pregnancy xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :hugs: Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## leeanne

Many congratulations!


----------



## Jo

Oh Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations:baby:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :baby:

xx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation x


----------



## Samo

Congratulations on a healthy baby boy :) Kyle Jay is a nice name :D.


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

Congrats on your little boy! :baby:

:crib:


----------



## sarah29

:hugs: Congratulations on your little blue bundle x :blue:


----------



## maddiwatts19

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
*_


----------



## Mango

YAY!!! I was wondering when you'd finally have your lil one! Congrats hun and I'm so glad to hear you had a wonderful delivery!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, look forward to seeing the pictures :) xXx


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats!


----------



## Newt

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

congratulations:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations on your little boy. 

im planning on using the birthing pool at the hospital. 
not sure if ill give birth in the pool but ill have to wait and see. 

congratulation x x x


----------



## Deise

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cutie_wutie

*congrats hunni.. xx cant wait see cute piccies*


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## mommy2raven

:hugs:Congrats on your blue bundle :blue: :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## danielle19

congratulations x


----------



## Rumpskin

Not sure if I have congratulated you but Congrats again!


----------



## cutie_wutie

congrats xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif


----------



## Louisa K

Congrats !! :)


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------

